# Huckleberry MUT



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm from indianapolis, but am on business travel in Blacksburg Virginia on the campus of VT this week. I rented a lousy beach cruiser from a local bike shop and have been riding the Huckleberry Trail every afternoon for the past few days. Nice trail. Beautiful scenery.


----------

